# Flash Player Problems



## Zeldarox130 (Mar 30, 2007)

i have a really bad thing going with my mac iBook G4
Whenever i try to see a movie or flash animation through ebaumsworld, or any other place i like to visit, the screen doesn't show the movie/flash
it comes up with other things, just won't show the movie i wanna watch,if that makes more sense than the statement above  
if you could lend a hand at all, that would be great

PS - i have updated adobe flash player, and adobe shockwave, so i know that isn't the problem


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Do you have the same issues with YouTube? What version of Flash Player do you have? Is this a new problem?


----------



## Zeldarox130 (Mar 30, 2007)

yes, adobe flash player 9, and yes... about 1-2 days ago this had started happening


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

I would suggest creating a new user account and seeing if the same problem persists. It's a strange one though. Did this happen after the recent 10.4.9 update?


----------



## Zeldarox130 (Mar 30, 2007)

update for what? the adobe flash player? i have no clue when that was...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Zeldarox130 said:


> update for what? the adobe flash player? i have no clue when that was...


He was talking about the 10.4.9 system update from Apple in the Software Update menu.


----------

